# My little bass man



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I told my son when he was patient enough I would show him how to bass fish with a lure. You know big kid stuff He has done great this year and I thought I would share some pics from his first bass ever to his most recent monster. He is best suited with a weightless senko, or a prop style top water bait. Needless to say I don't know who is more excited him or dad. Oh and he wanted to let everyone know that the glove on the last one was because it was hurting his hand.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh and he told me to tell you guys all were catch and release.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice Fish! I cant wait to get my kids into fishing


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome catches!!! He's off to a very good start.


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

he's a great fisherman that bottom one is a monster!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Very nice!! Good job!


----------

